
Did Satoshi Nakamoto Write This Book Excerpt? - valiant-comma
https://www.wired.com/story/did-satoshi-nakamoto-write-this-book-excerpt-a-wired-investigation/
======
gwern
Highly unlikely and looks like a creative fiction writing exercise. Author did
some homework (looked at the Bitcoin prototype, Trammell & Dai emails, and
forum analyses) but not enough, and makes some pretty glaring omissions:
where's the goldbug aspect? Why was he so interested in online poker? Why does
the PDF author claim to have not known of Usenet timestamping initially, when
reading the Trammell emails shows he clearly was familiar with Usenet before
it came up? Why the lame excuse 'my writing style has changed' (much for the
worse, as well) for why it sounds nothing like Satoshi? Why the casual mention
of AS without mentioning that the sum total use of AS would have been a
boatload of money for a 20yo, especially one also supposedly paying for a
bunch of servers doing CPU-mining for years? Why the antiquated C++ coding
style especially if he is supposedly super young? Why use AWS, which is hardly
very anonymous? And he's switched wordprocessing software too? etc.

(A lazy exercise too. At least the 'Satoshi Nakamoto' from last year went to
the trouble of providing 'draft' whitepaper and sample source code, rather
than a rambling 20-page memoir which hasn't been spellchecked.)

~~~
noloblo
who was the SN from last year who provided draft whitepaper and sample source
code?

~~~
noloblo
Why the casual mention of AS without mentioning that the sum total use of AS
would have been a boatload of money for a 20yo, especially one also supposedly
paying for a bunch of servers doing CPU-mining for years?

What is AS?

~~~
natecavanaugh
I had the same question and the only thing I could find was maybe a reference
to ASIC, hardware specifically designed to mine Bitcoin. But I'm not 100% sure
if that's what gwern was referring to, but seems to make sense in context.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Dumb fraud. True and indisputable verification is so easy that any cloak and
shadows semi-believable mimicry lacking proof can be simply dismissed out of
hand.

------
celticninja
I'm going to go out on a limb and say this is another hoax. If it genuinely
was Nakamoto they would not provide such detailed family information. There
cannot be many publishing companies, even small ones, created by a woman, we
would assume 50 years ago if it was his grandmother. Then we are looking for
one with a daughter who is an author and narrow down from there based on
whether they had children of a relevant age.

------
sarreph
A great case in point for Betteridge’s Law of Headlines.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

